# PZL P.37 Los



## Snautzer01 (Mar 30, 2015)

Leipzig Augustusplatz Austellung d.Sieg im Westen


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2015)

Here three other images of the bomber ...












...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 30, 2015)

Is that a captured gun as well?


----------



## net_sailor (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes, this is Skoda wz. 32 heavy mortar 220 mm. The most deadly gun of Polish army.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2015)

Yep...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2015)

Great!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 30, 2015)

A couple of great pictures, but it makes me sad that perhaps they were torn from a family photo album


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2016)

not looking too well...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug POLEN PZL.37 Łoś CA 8,5X6CM BRUCH CRASH | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug POLEN PZL.37 Łoś CA 8,5X6CM BRUCH CRASH | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2019)

It is not the PZL 37B łoś like the writing on the first pic reverese suggests but it's a PZL 37A łoś..


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2019)

2. WELTKRIEG SEPTEMBER 1939 POLNISCHE FLUGZEUGE "LOS" - "ELCH" SIND START KLAR | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2020)

Foto: Polen 17.9.39 Blitzkrieg Flugzeug Flugplatz in Mielec Bomber"PZL Los"Beute | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2020)

Postkarte Wehrmacht von deutschen erbeutetes Flugzeug Wehrmachtausstellung | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2021)

Foto LG 2 (Schlacht) Luftwaffe Polnisches Beute Flugzeug Bomber PZL.P.37 A TOP | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2021)

Orig. Foto polnische Beute Flugzeug Bomber Flugplatz WARSCHAU Okecie Polen 1939 | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Orig. Foto polnische Beute Flugzeug Bomber Flugplatz WARSCHAU Okecie Polen 1939 bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2021)

A9, Privat Foto Polen schwerer Bomber Polnisch beschädigt am Boden ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie A9, Privat Foto Polen schwerer Bomber Polnisch beschädigt am Boden ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2022)

Foto, Wk2, 9.I.R.85, Angriff auf Warschau, Bomber der Polen (N)50406 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, 9.I.R.85, Angriff auf Warschau, Bomber der Polen (N)50406 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2022)

On reverse is printed:-

Polish Army GHQ Chief Censor

Delegat wojskowy do spraw propagandy i cenzor wojskowy

Losie 29 Sep 1943









Poland / Polish Photograph rare photo of Los (moose) RAF P37 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Poland / Polish Photograph rare photo of Los (moose) RAF P37 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2022)

This is a presentation plane PZL-37 A bis ”Łoś” s/n 72.14, registration SP-BNL used in 1938 for demonstration flights in the Balkans. Later she was exhibited in Belgrade.





the source: File:PZL.37A bis SP-BNL.jpg - Wikimedia Commons

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 6, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 663905
> 
> 
> On reverse is printed:-
> ...


Note the weight of the paper clip causing the aircraft to yaw to port. This was finally corrected in 1937 with the removal of the paper clip

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2022)

Flugplatz Warschau Okęcie



















W835 Polen Flugplatz Warschau Okęcie polnische Flugzeuge aus England polish RAF | eBay


Entdecken Sie W835 Polen Flugplatz Warschau Okęcie polnische Flugzeuge aus England polish RAF in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2022)

Foto 2 WK Polen polnisches Beute Flugzeug mit Kennung Bomber Jäger RARITÄT | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 2 WK Polen polnisches Beute Flugzeug mit Kennung Bomber Jäger RARITÄT in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Leipzig Augustusplatz Austellung d.Sieg im Westen
> 
> View attachment 288507
















Foto Flugzeug PZL.37 Łoś Beute Polen Bomber | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug PZL.37 Łoś Beute Polen Bomber in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2022)

Foto polnisches PZL.37 Flugzeug Wrack auf einem Feld in Polen 1939 Polenfeldzug | eBay
Foto polnisches PZL.37 Flugzeug Wrack auf einem Feld in Polen 1939 Polenfeldzug | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 696362
> 
> 
> View attachment 696363
> ...



PZL-37B Łoś „white N” ( probably no.72.115 ) of the 217th Bomber Squadron, Stara Wieś near Węgrowo, Poland, September 1939

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2022)

Use by the ARR of the Los : ARR PZL 37 Los Use - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2022)




----------

